# Forum > News > Community Chat >  How to start your own game server hosting company.

## BYSCUIT

*Intro*
 How to start your own server hosting company. That was my question about six months ago. Now I have completed what I wanted, I have decided to wright a guide. This will not be cheap to start. Also please don't think you will be able to start making a lot money quick. There a few things you are going to need to get started.
 
*Things you need* 

Dedicated server boxBilling and server automationServer Control PanelDomain
*Dedicated server box*
 You can run your server at home but its not suggested. The beter way is by renting a dedicated box. The company I use is Dedicated Hosting | Dedicated Web Hosting | Dedicated Servers. They have great support I have really not have had any problems. When you are looking into renting a dedicated box the most important thing to look at is the hardware. I run about 6-7 servers on:


```
Processor:     Single Xeon X3210 (quad-core)
Memory:        4GB ECC-Registered RAM
Hard Disk:     500gb SATAII Hard Disk 
OS:            Windows 2003 Standard Edition  64-bit
Bandwidth:     2500GB Data Transfer   
Port Speed:    100/100Mbit
```

It really all matters in what type of game servers are you going to host. I mainly host HLDS based games, but if you are going to be hosting newer games I suggest beater CPU and more Ram.

 Server Control panel
 The game server control panel I use and suggest is Tcadmin. It is the most popular and easiest to setup and run. Tcadmin has great integration with major billing api as well.You may rent a Master Server License for.  *TCAdmin Master Server monthly lease*
*$15.95/mo

*
Billing API/ Payment Gateway
Ok billing API is your billing system. The one I use is WHMCS WHMCS - The Complete Client Management, Billing & Support Solution. Its verry easy to integrate it with your website and Tcadmin. WHMCS is $15.95 Monthly. The second Api i have used is clientexec ClientExec - Support and Billing Software witch is aswell $15.95 Monthly as well. 

Payment gate way is when your billing api sends the money to I use paypal cause its very easy to integrate. You can register for a free  *PayPal Business* account. Yes something free lol  :Stick Out Tongue: .


Domain
Yes you are going to need a domain. You will be able to host it on your dedicated box. Just ask around for cheap domains you will find a provider. When buying your domain dont make it super long like awesomegaminservers.com make it simple like I use icefuse.( My website is down for other reason.)

Setup Guide
Sorry I had to go to a wedding. When i get back I will finish it.
 

 


  





---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

Reserved for setup guide.

----------


## lol97899

Cant wait  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BYSCUIT

I am editing the screenshots right now should be up this morning.

----------


## EliteHunting

Hey Byscuit hows the setup guide coming? Or did you post it somewhere else?

----------


## Michael Griffin

When you adding the set up guide?????

----------

